# Brad Pitt is 6/10 facially



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Weak, recessed chin, overdeveloped, out of proportion masseters, beta eye area and high set eyebrows, poor coloring.

Way too many people on this site mog him or come close to mogging him for him to be considered top tier.


----------



## Hades (Sep 28, 2020)

Cope


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Hades said:


> Cope


No. I recognize extremely good looking people when I see them. Pitt isn't one of them. Does THIS look like the face of a PSL god?


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Truecel14 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 28, 2020)

Your one of my favorite posters bro but gaycel moment.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> Your one of my favorite posters bro but gaycel moment.


I suppose I can't say the feeling is mutual then


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 28, 2020)

tbh yeah hes gl but not psl god tier imma be honest witchu nigga


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> tbh yeah hes gl but not psl god tier imma be honest witchu nigga


Based


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> beta eye area


no


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 28, 2020)

inded


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 28, 2020)

jfl I agree. over for his blonde ass


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Based


he's trying to bait you guys out of this psl nonsense i think


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> he's trying to bait you guys out of this psl nonsense i think


He's not that good looking tho


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He's not that good looking tho


cope and his eyes are good


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

COPE


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> cope and his eyes are good


https://looksmax.org/threads/brad-pitt-is-overrated-as-fuk.187278/


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> COPE


Looks gay as fuck here. Are we even seeing the same pictures? Especially the last one, looks submissive as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Sep 28, 2020)

I know your probably trolling but on the off chance your not Kys


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Looks gay as fuck here. Are we even seeing the same pictures? Especially the last one, looks submissive as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 28, 2020)

No need to over analyze jfl. Once u see, u know. I see him, he looks like a chad, then he is a chad.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Proex said:


> No need to over analyze jfl. Once u see, u know. I see him, he looks like a chad, then he is a chad.


Like chadlite tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Like chadlite tbh


I agree. He doesnt look that good tbh. People probably think he's chad because of his status.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 28, 2020)

mirin your farming for trophies, will give you a huh react


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

Are you the same guy that thought Bomer mogged Delon?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Are you the same guy that thought Bomer mogged Delon?


Yes lol


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Yes lol


I know now not to take anything you say seriously


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> I know now not to take anything you say seriously



He does tho


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He does tho
> View attachment 697876


You were literally proven wrong by foids themselves you soy Mexican cuck


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He does tho
> View attachment 697876


Agree with u. Delon's face look soft/round compared to him.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He does tho
> View attachment 697876


How the fuck do they squint so well


----------



## EndlessDreamz (Sep 28, 2020)

He's definitely not a 6. He doesn't have any real falios and his hair quality/hairline is top tier.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> You were literally proven wrong by foids themselves you soy Mexican cuck


Not large enough sample size tbh.

Would need like 1000 foids to determine for sure


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

EndlessDreamz said:


> He's definitely not a 6. He doesn't have any real falios and his hair quality/hairline is top tier.


I named a bunch of failos in the original post. And I haven't even gotten to his side profile.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 28, 2020)

unironically mogged


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 28, 2020)

Arvid mogs


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

You’re right that Pitt has facial flaws, but that’s why he’s an actor, not a model. His face is very generic in shape and doesn’t have striking features which makes him suited to playing a variety of characters in films. The fact that he can pull off every hairstyle and has aged like fine wine should be proof enough that he’s a God amongst men. Calling him chadlite is insulting jfl


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> You’re right that Pitt has facial flaws, but that’s why he’s an actor, not a model. His face is very generic in shape and doesn’t have striking features which makes him suited to playing a variety of characters in films. The fact that he can pull off every hairstyle and has aged like fine wine should be proof enough that he’s a God amongst men. Calling him chadlite is insulting jfl


He is chadlite. You said it yourself, his face is generic and no striking features, and has facial flaws.

That makes him a good actor because he isn't unrelatable like supermodels are.


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 28, 2020)

_yeeeeaaaaaaaaa bro whatever you say bro_


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

Yottacope


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

Brad Pitt, is a normie bro.


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He is chadlite. You said it yourself, his face is generic and no striking features, and has facial flaws.
> 
> That makes him a good actor because he isn't unrelatable like supermodels are.


Generic in shape, you Mexicuck, as in he doesn’t have hunter eyes and hollowed cheeks. That’s why he’s worshipped by women, instead of worshipped by old slippery Jews at runway shows like Gandy etc are


----------



## EndlessDreamz (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I named a bunch of failos in the original post. And I haven't even gotten to his side profile.



His chin is good from the front his masculine jaw makes up for the feminine chin. From the side I agree it lacks a few mm of projection tho. His eye area isn't "beta" his eyes are fully hooded and he has an above average brow ridge. His eyebrows are medium set, but tilted upwards giving a friendly/relaxed look (not necessarily bad) his colouring is also fine, red skin, blue eyes, and brow hair. How is that bad?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Generic in shape, you Mexicuck, as in he doesn’t have hunter eyes and hollowed cheeks. That’s why he’s worshipped by women, instead of worshipped by old slippery Jews at runway shows like Gandy etc are


Cope, if Gandy was as famous as Pitt he'd be even more of a sex symbol.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

EndlessDreamz said:


> His chin is good from the front his masculine jaw makes up for the feminine chin. From the side I agree it lacks a few mm of projection tho. His eye area isn't "beta" his eyes are fully hooded and he has an above average brow ridge. His eyebrows are medium set, but tilted upwards giving a friendly/relaxed look (not necessarily bad) his colouring is also fine, red skin, blue eyes, and brow hair. How is that bad?


I mean he's above average but nothing special


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

EndlessDreamz said:


> His chin is good from the front his masculine jaw makes up for the feminine chin. From the side I agree it lacks a few mm of projection tho. His eye area isn't "beta" his eyes are fully hooded and he has an above average brow ridge. His eyebrows are medium set, but tilted upwards giving a friendly/relaxed look (not necessarily bad) his colouring is also fine, red skin, blue eyes, and brow hair. How is that bad?


Pitts only real failo is his nostrils


----------



## Lux (Sep 28, 2020)

i agree. hes overrated


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Generic in shape, you Mexicuck, as in he doesn’t have hunter eyes and hollowed cheeks. That’s why he’s worshipped by women, instead of worshipped by old slippery Jews at runway shows like Gandy etc are


No sane person cares about PSL autism, Brad was always a gigachad to 100% of women, period.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Pitts only real failo is his nostrils


Massive cope


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> No sane person cares about PSL autism, Brad was always a gigachad to 100% of women, period.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## EndlessDreamz (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Pitts only real failo is his nostrils



Yeah his nostrils and "chimp like" mouth area.


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


>



Imagine browsing copeddit


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Imagine browsing copeddit


I literally just looked up "Brad Pitt" is not that good looking and those came up. That's not even the full amount of threads that say that tbh. Stay pressed


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> No sane person cares about PSL autism, Brad was always a gigachad to 100% of women, period.


kinda this. Female reaction, is the decider on a dude his looks appeal. Not facial ratio's talk.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> kinda this. Female reaction, is the decider on a dude his looks appeal. Not facial ratio's talk.


Facial ratios make a dude good looking. PSL is legit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Imagine browsing copeddit


only low replies on threads. Aka, people don't agree.


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


>



Vs the 100’s of thousands of other women who would guzzle his chad semen


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I literally just looked up "Brad Pitt" is not that good looking and those came up. That's not even the full amount of threads that say that tbh. Stay pressed


stay coping, nobody cares about those faggots and coping femtards


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Vs the 100’s of thousands of other women who would guzzle his chad semen


Haven’t seen any woman say Matt Bomer or Alain Delon isn’t that good looking


----------



## sebastian88 (Sep 28, 2020)

what does cope mean?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

sebastian88 said:


> what does cope mean?


It’s what all the people hating on me are doing


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Facial ratios make a dude good looking. PSL is legit


PSL dudes, seems to always forget the higely important factor:
* is everything in proportion to each other. 
PSL dudes, tend to go focus in on 1 features and go apeshit on that 1 feature. Forgetting to see the TOTAL.
But autisms is high also in many PSL places, and it's known that autistic brains are not capable to see the big/overall picture. But only see the deatails.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> PSL dudes, seems to always forget the higely important factor:
> * is everything in proportion to each other.
> PSL dudes, tend to go focus in on 1 features and go apeshit on that 1 feature. Forgetting to see the TOTAL.
> But autisms is high also in many PSL places, and it's known that autistic brains are not capable to see the big/overall picture. But only see the deatails.


You don’t understand PSL then


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

sebastian88 said:


> what does cope mean?


claiming something as true/untrue. Not because of the facts, but because one wishes it to be true/untrue.
aka, seeing world through preset filter, and fitting the worldinto that preset frame.
Aka, coping instead of seeing the facts.


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Haven’t seen any woman say Matt Bomer or Alain Delon isn’t that good looking


Nigger Delon is well past his prime most young women don't even know he ever existed and Bomer is a literal who compared to Pitt. Stop the cope already.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Nigger Delon is well past his prime most young women don't even know he ever existed and Bomer is a literal who compared to Pitt. Stop the cope already.


Most women would choose Bomer over Pitt


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 28, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Most women would choose Bomer over Pitt


Does that make Brad ugly or anything less than a gigachad? Get that brain checked bro.


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Most women would choose Bomer over Pitt


It would be close but I think Pitt looks more unique than Bomer


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Does that make Brad ugly or anything less than a gigachad? Get that brain checked bro.





FailedChadlite said:


> It would be close but I think Pitt looks more unique than Bomer


Wouldn’t be close. Bomer would decimate him.

Never said Pitt was ugly. 6/10 is above average.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 28, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> Your one of my favorite posters bro but gaycel moment.


Whitecel*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 28, 2020)

Over for pittcels.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 28, 2020)

Psl =\= irl appeal 
Compare de poot / Barrett 7+psl to 6psl tik tok pretty boy and see eho have more appeal


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

most women would rather choose Zayn


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Wouldn’t be close. Bomer would decimate him.
> 
> Never said Pitt was ugly. 6/10 is above average.


Just like Bomer decimated Delon?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Just like Bomer decimated Delon?


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> most women would rather choose Zayn


>5’7
>Not white


----------



## nonserviam (Sep 28, 2020)

Jfl cope he has crazy harmony


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> >5’7
> >Not white



Major cope, keep sucking pitts cock, Zayn facially mogs this fish hard
@Introvertednarc Thoughts?


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Major cope, keep sucking pitts cock, Zayn facially mogs this fish hard
> @Introvertednarc Thoughts?


Ethnic cope


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Sep 28, 2020)

We are reaching new levels of cope on this website every day


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Ethnic cope


cumskin cope


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> cumskin cope


Cumskin is the copiest insult ever.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Cumskin is the copiest insult ever.


shitskin is copiest too tbh


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> shitskin is copiest too tbh


That's not how english grammar works.


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Sep 28, 2020)

He oozies giga chad behaviour though the screen.

Keep in mind he is 39 in this scene, yet mogging ever single 20 year old I’ve seen irl.


----------



## audreyen (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> shitskin is copiest too tbh


Keep crying for the master-race


----------



## Forever8 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks too plain, lacks exotic halo. Still mogs me and also photos can be misleading on what you actually look like in real life.


----------



## Forever8 (Sep 28, 2020)

Leonardo gang said:


> He oozies giga chad behaviour though the screen.
> 
> Keep in mind he is 39 in this scene, yet mogging ever single 20 year old I’ve seen irl.



He peaked at 39.


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 28, 2020)

Forever8 said:


> He peaked at 39.


33 to be exact, watch Seven years in Tibet, never been so jealous in my fucking life.


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 28, 2020)

it is so over for your brain tbh man


----------



## Copeful (Sep 28, 2020)

Good thread


----------



## Hozay (Sep 28, 2020)

Looksmax.me in a nutshell

*"Brad Pitt is 6/10 facially"*


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 3, 2020)

He looks 8/10 in motion.
Using only photos and especially only one photo to rate somebody is stupid.


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> He looks 8/10 in motion.
> Using only photos and especially only one photo to rate somebody is stupid.


looks okay


----------



## recessed (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Weak, recessed chin, overdeveloped, out of proportion masseters, beta eye area and high set eyebrows, poor coloring.
> 
> Way too many people on this site mog him or come close to mogging him for him to be considered top tier.


Hes more like a low tier normie facially but his 5'11 of heighr carries him to normie status
5/10 for me


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

recessed said:


> Hes more like a low tier normie facially but his 5'11 of heighr carries him to normie status
> 5/10 for me


Once again demonstrating you're one of the more intelligent users on here.


----------



## recessed (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Once again demonstrating you're one of the more intelligent users on here.


yeah, im mommy's little einstein


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 9, 2020)

Good thresd


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 9, 2020)

OP when he bumping his threads


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 9, 2020)

He is huge sex appeal man


----------



## Copeful (Oct 14, 2020)

based


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Jan 7, 2021)

So, Gandy mogs?


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Jan 7, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Weak, recessed chin, overdeveloped, out of proportion masseters, beta eye area and high set eyebrows, poor coloring.
> 
> Way too many people on this site mog him or come close to mogging him for him to be considered top tier.


what do you mean by overlydeveloped and beta eye area and poor coloring AND weak???
such a combination of these words makes no sense at all


----------



## 6485b025t (Jan 7, 2021)

KPetrov said:


> what do you mean by overlydeveloped and beta eye area and poor coloring AND weak???
> such a combination of these words makes no sense at all


You clearly didn’t read what I said correctly. Keep bumping old threads like an abused dog though.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 7, 2021)

abmonger said:


> beta eye area


what?


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Jan 7, 2021)

abmonger said:


> You clearly didn’t read what I said correctly. Keep bumping old threads like an abused dog though.


im greycel, what do you expect?


----------



## 6485b025t (Jan 26, 2021)

bumparoo


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 26, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 26, 2021)

bumo


----------



## germanlooks (Nov 26, 2021)

This thread is from the same subhuman who called Cavill a normie?
Caged


----------



## Hikicel69 (Nov 26, 2021)

Keep crying for Pitt, while he effortlessly mogs the soul out of all aspie-looking MMs


----------



## RichmondBread (Nov 26, 2021)

Even in his prime, but actually high tier normie is more attractive to women, and most Hollywood leading men are just high tier normies.


----------

